# Outdoor Portrait



## Christie Photo (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a shot from a recent senior portrait session.  Strictly available light...  100mm lens.  Critique invited.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Sydkid (Sep 13, 2008)

Good use of DoF, rich color, and great composition also.  I would try lifting up (or pulling back) the branch that is right behind her head, so that it doesn't look like its shooting through her.  Or try from a slightly different angle to get the branch away from her head more.  Maybe zoom in a little closer too - if you want her to stand out more and be more of the subject... My thoughts anyway.


----------



## Montana (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree, and another little point....its darn near an upskirt shot.  May not be ideal to see underwear in senior portrait.  LOL

Derrick


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 15, 2008)

The tree branch doesn't bother me too much, but I agree that it would probably be a better shot without the branch.  I also agree with Montana, maybe I'm a dirty old man, but my eye immediately went to see what was 'up skirt'.
Composition is a bit loose in this ratio...but it would look good in a 4:5.

Other than that, I like the narrow DOF and the light that is falling on her.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 15, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I also agree with Montana, maybe I'm a dirty old man, but my eye immediately went to see what was 'up skirt'.



Evidently you don't have a teenage daughter.  After raising two, my mind just doesn't "go there" any more.



Big Mike said:


> Composition is a bit loose in this ratio...but it would look good in a 4:5.



I'm glad you noticed!  I'm always anticipating the 8x10's in the order.  I wonder when they'll go away like the 4x5s.

Thanks for your thoughts, Mike!

-Pete


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great Pete.  Your work always gives me something to work towards.


----------

